

Masdar City - a 100% sustainable city, in the desert - mikemoka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VFe8vsdpq4

======
mikemoka
also see:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5g5h5AyCc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5g5h5AyCc)

